# Underwater Photography Collections For Sale



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Since I first saw a thread of yours I have loved and admired your photography - I ordered all 19 of your postcards! They are absolutely beautiful and you must have worked really hard on this project! As of today the cost for 19 postcards was $25 US - a buck and some change each, I think that's a great deal. I can't decide whether to send them to my plant geek friends or put them in frames and hang them in my fishroom 

One thing though - did you notice that cherry shrimp now have a new species name? japonica is now multidentata


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I did too, Jen, lol figures hehehe


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> One thing though - did you notice that cherry shrimp now have a new species name? japonica is now multidentata


To the best of my knowledge, cherry shrimp are still Neocaridina denticulata sinensis and Amanos have become Caridina multidentata. Endless fun with common names.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

D'oh - I spoke too fast. Got my wires crossed tonight. Good call BlueRam, I'm glad SOMEONE is paying attention 

My brain's all fizzled because I'm moving this weekend (woohoo!).


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

they look really nice! i'm wondering... do you sell the size with the four pictured and the title and the thing on the back also right? so that is how big? they look nice... might make some nice photogrophy for my room... i'm interested in the moss and shrimp ones.

sorry about the question that im confused with... its probably right in front of me....

- fish newb -


----------



## TheTeh (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for everyones' support indeed! Unfortunately I do not have lots of the postcards available and the stock had run out now!

The cards are postcard size 105x140mm (4 x 5.5 in), double sided printing. Front is colour (with title and 4 to 8 collage of images) and back is text information about each species. You can buy individual species card but this is only printed on one side and will not have text at the back unfortunately as they are photo prints. Hope this answers your question!

Thanks for pointing out the change in scientific name of Amanos, I will have to edit it for future printing!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

TheTeh said:


> Thanks for everyones' support indeed! Unfortunately I do not have lots of the postcards available and the stock had run out now!
> 
> The cards are postcard size 105x140mm (4 x 5.5 in), double sided printing. Front is colour (with title and 4 to 8 collage of images) and back is text information about each species. You can buy individual species card but this is only printed on one side and will not have text at the back unfortunately as they are photo prints. Hope this answers your question!
> 
> Thanks for pointing out the change in scientific name of Amanos, I will have to edit it for future printing!


it did thanks for the reply


----------



## TheTeh (Apr 11, 2006)

More postcards available now!


----------



## TheTeh (Apr 11, 2006)

I have posted on ebay too if that is a better way for buyers.


----------



## TheTeh (Apr 11, 2006)

Ops forgot the link:
eBay Seller: immortalmind: Pet Supplies, Home Garden items on eBay.co.uk


----------



## TheTeh (Apr 11, 2006)

Clearance sale!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the cards they look great, and I will put them in a frame and hang them around my tanks.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Just ordered them. I might put them in a frame myself, and send off a few too. Nice pictorials! Are you shooting Nikon or Canon?


----------



## TheTeh (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks!! I am using Canon 350D with EFS 60mm macro lens for almost all of my aquarium photos. I don;t often use flash light as I prefer the look of natural lighting from the tank. This approach can be a problem for fast moving subjects such as fish (hence I have very little fish photos!!) because flashless photos usually require long exposure time (unless you have very very strong aquarium lighting!) and therefore prone to blurring with any movement.


----------

